# Eberspacher Combitronic - How is it drained?



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Eberspacher Combitronic - How is it drained?

Hi,

Trying to drain one of these down for winter on a friends van, and it is not a system I have come across before.

The Eberspacher manual seems to have conflicting menus to the control panel. But the "general gist" is that I get to the "Purge" option, then press and hold the "down key" until it drains. But this doesn't seem to be having any effect (or if it does we can't see it).

Does it drain externally or into the grey water waste?

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

bump.


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

The purge key will only work if 
An OPTIONAL valve has been installed by your
Eberspächer dealer that will allow the
domestic water to be drained from the panel. 

To drain manually there is a red topped valve close to the tank (See picture) which you need to open half a turn and sometimes hold until the tank is empty.
But be aware that if you then use the diesel mode to warm the interior then the hot water tank may be heated as well, I am not sure of this. Opening hot water taps helps with the draining.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

DavidRon said:


> The purge key will only work if
> An OPTIONAL valve has been installed by your
> Eberspächer dealer that will allow the
> domestic water to be drained from the panel.
> ...


Hi,

THANKS for the info, I had looked high and low for the red valve but couldn't find it. According to the info supplied it is drained down using the heater control panel so I presume the valve is fitted (but as I don't know what I am looking for I can't confirm it).

I will have another look tomorrow for the red valve, but I really don't think it is installed unless it is hidden away.

CHEERS


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Find the hot water tank, mine is blue and is fitted under the right side bench seat. The purge facility is also on my control panel and is described in the manual but the optional valve is not fitted so I drain manually.
If the picture I posted is not in colour click on it.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

DavidRon said:


> Find the hot water tank, mine is blue and is fitted under the right side bench seat. The purge facility is also on my control panel and is described in the manual but the optional valve is not fitted so I drain manually.
> If the picture I posted is not in colour click on it.


Hi,

I had viewed it in colour, but I still haven't seen anything looking like that.

I think the Eberspacher unit is underneath the floor with all the pipework lagged. There is a whale (expansion type tube) under the forward facing seats, and the red pipework is also under the seat (and a small white controller for the Combitronic), but I deffo can't find this red valve. I have been under the Van and couldn't find it here either.

The paperwork for when the Van was supplied new, comes with a data sheet listing important equipment / drain points. It lists the drain down for the heater as "via Heater Control Panel".

The full purge menu is there, and it tells me to hold the down arrow, but I get nothing (or at least I don't think I do).

CHEERS


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

The other thing which just occurred to me is that if there is a purge valve fitted, you will have to have the water pump switched on and then hold the purge valve button until the pump sound changes


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I had already followed that exact same procedure from my manual, to no avail (there are a number of discrepancies against that info though, as the instructions don't actually follow true, for instance you don't need to press the return button as stated and when you get to the purge function on the display it says press the down arrow rather than the up arrow).

That said, I have tried every which way (with the pump on) and it wont do anything (or I am not noticing anything).

THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME TO SEND THE INFO.


----------

